# Bynum, Jones, Cook to go to Pete Newell Big Man Camp in 2 weeks



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Word on the street is that Brian Cook and Jumaine Jones will be attending the event along with Andrew Bynum. 

Site

Stu Lantz is on the staff as well as Kiki Vandeblah. 

(Good to see Cook going and maybe he can turn into a rebounder now and learn some post up moves. We'll see. Who knows!)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Good, they need it. Though I'm not sure why JJ is attending the camp.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Apparently, JJ has been there before. It doesn't hurt to be there I guess, he'll improve on stuff that will help him in the triangle.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

The camp focuses on footwork, positioning and reading situations with your back to the basket...

All things ANYONE in the triangle should know!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well yea I would think.. Of course Bynum and JJ werent here at the time. Cook should know some of this stuff. He may. He just may not have been playing that way since Rudy's style. In no way am I say Cook is good at this stuff but at least he's attempting to learn some things and improve his game under Phil some it looks like. Personally, I hope he learns a lot from this. I just dont know if he will.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, considering Pete Newell is the John Wooden of coaching when it comes to the bigs, they had all better learn something! LOL. It cannot be anything but a positive I would think. Hopefully Bynum absorbs all the knowledge he possibly can and continues to work on it, study and apply it in the future. The Lakers would also be well-served to bring in Cap to help him out during the season, especially if he's serious about working on a skyhook...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Not sure why they're making Jumaine Jones go but it's a no-brainer for Bynum and Cook to go there.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Still teaching, for Pete's Sake









EXPERT ADVICE: Andrew Bynum listens to Pete Newell at the Big Man Camp, where the Lakers sent their 17-year-old draft pick for a summer-long indoctrination into basketball. (Isaac Brekken / For the Times)

Pete Newell beckoned and a skinny college center followed.

Then Newell stepped into a drill and pulled 17-year-old Laker draft pick Andrew Bynum aside. Soon, Bynum — born when Newell was 72 — was smiling and nodding.

Mostly, Newell — less than five months removed from lung cancer surgery and only weeks from his 90th birthday — tried to stay seated in a chair at center court on the Nevada Las Vegas campus last week, a perch from which he could survey every one of the 60 or so players in his 28th Big Man Camp.

"I talked to the doctor and he said, 'Just don't overdo it,' " said Newell, a Hall of Fame college coach and one-time general manager of the Lakers who had much of his right lung removed in March because of a cancerous tumor.

"What happened was, I had a cough that was hard to get rid of," Newell said.

Once a pro-only affair — and previously held in Hawaii, among other sites — it is now based in Las Vegas and it is mostly a college camp, with Bynum and Laker teammates Brian Cook and Jumaine Jones among the few NBA players who also included Golden State first-round pick Ike Diogu and second-year Warrior Andris Biedrins.

"I first heard about it about four years ago, from my AAU coach," Bynum said. "Ever since I was 13 or 14, I heard about it, but I didn't have the money to come. Now, it's free."

Newell liked what he saw in Bynum.

"He seems to have kind of an innate understanding of the game for someone as young as he is," Newell said. "I don't think it will be three years before he plays. I think [Laker Coach Phil Jackson] will like him."

The Lakers' Jones was attending his third camp.

"I called the team and asked if I could come," Jones said. "I had a couple of problems with my footwork in the triangle offense.

"I didn't know anything about Pete before I started coming to this camp. You've got to take your hat off to Pete, doing this for this long and still teaching. You can tell he has the passion for the game."

[More in URL]


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Sounds like Bynum is doing well.

Can't believe Jumaine Jones asked the team if he could go. That's good to hear.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And I got no info on Cook.. :curse:

Good to hear about Bynum!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

lol at the shorts theyre wearing...newell, bynum & every1 in the back ground :laugh:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Whats the use of Cook going there? We're just gonna trade him anyways...

I hope...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Why would the Lakers send him there if they are gonna trade him? Wouldnt that be waste of money even more? :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Cook's probably a safe bet to stay now that Phil is here. Phil will want to use him in a Robert Horry-type role with his outside shooting. 

Chris Mihm, Vlade Divac, Devean George and Slava Medvedenko are the only guys who could be traded, with possibly Sasha thrown into that mix.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Locke said:


> Sounds like Bynum is doing well.
> 
> Can't believe Jumaine Jones asked the team if he could go. That's good to hear.



Yea JJ asked if he can go beacuse he was having trouble with his footwork and he knows how important it is in the triangle. Good 4 him im glad sum1 on the team is trying to get better *hint hint luke walton!!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Newell was 72 when Bynum was born.....Wow


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good stuff!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Cook could just jump high and quickly, he'd be a great big man off the bench. Then again, I suppose you could say that about a lot of big men. His jumper and even his rebounding are pretty decent.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> If Cook could just jump high and quickly, he'd be a great big man off the bench. Then again, I suppose you could say that about a lot of big men. His jumper and even his rebounding are pretty decent.


If Slava could just rebound then he'd be also decent off the bench


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What I loved reading about this.. It was mainly just footwork stuff.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kinda off topic but has anyone heard anymore news about Kareem coming to coach our bigs?


----------

